# المجموعة الاولى في هندسة البترول من...............م. الغباري



## عبود20 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لأول مرة على منتدى المهندس العربي مجموعة كتب عن هندسة البترول

وتتكون من عشرة كتب مرتبة كمايلي:
------------------------------------------
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0070252955
Title: Petroleum Products Handbook
Author: Virgil B. Guthrie
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Education

http://rapidshare.de/files/15074950/Petroleum_Products_Handbook.pdf.html
----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0471361674
Title: Handbook of Petroleum Analysis
Author: James G. Speight
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2001-04-04
Number Of Pages: 512


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B8VYNJGG

http://rapidshare.de/files/14894197/Handbook_of_Petroleum_Analysis.rar.html
-------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0884156427
Title: Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering: Volume 1
Author: William C. Lyons (Editor) 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-10-16
Number Of Pages: 1436

http://rapidshare.de/files/3074582/Standard_Handbook_Of_Petroleum___Natural_Gas_Engineering.rar.html 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 

----------------------------------------

ISBN: 0884156435
Title: Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering: Volume 2, Sixth Edition
Author: William C. Lyons (Editor) 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-10-16
Number Of Pages: 1076


http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar

-----------------------------------------

ISBN: 0071391096
Title: Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, 3rd Edition, 2003-10
Author: Robert A. Meyers
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2003-10-02
Number Of Pages: 900

http://rapidshare.de/files/26323165...d_Edition_-_Robert_A._Meyers_-_0071455914.rar






---------------------------------------

ISBN: 0471203467
Title: Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis (Chemical Analysis: A Series of Monographs on Analytical Chemistry and Its Applications)
Author: James G. Speight
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2002-10-02
Number Of Pages: 409


http://rapidshare.de/files/13359373/HPPAnalysis.rar.html

----------------------------------------

ISBN: 0070417962
Title: Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, 2nd Edition, 1996-08
Author: Robert A. Meyers
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-08-01
Number Of Pages: 848


http://www.megaupload.com/it/?d=EORYRD1U

MIRROR
http://rapidshare.de/files/30308870...tion_-_Robert_A._Meyers_-_0071455914.rar.html

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/6996632...tion_-_Robert_A._Meyers_-_0071455914.rar.html

http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=46776


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EORYRD1U

----------------------------------------


ISBN: 0750677856
Title: Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering, Second Edition
Author: William C. Lyons, Gary J. Plisga 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing (October 1, 2004) 
Publication Date: 2004-10-01
Number Of Pages: 1568


http://rapidshare.de/files/34090533/Stan_Petro.rar

password = TQNweb22/09/2006currentlyuser

http://mihd.net/c4tkg1
password = TQNweb22/09/2006currentlyuser 

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0444516999
Title: Petroleum Biotechnology, Volume 151: Developments and Perspectives (Studies in Surface Science and Catalysis)
Author: Vazquez-Duhalt, Rafael Quintero-Ramirez, Rodolfo
Publisher: Elsevier Science; 2004
Publication Date: 2004-10-18
Number Of Pages: 564



http://rapidshare.de/files/36244723/Petroleum_Biotechnology.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/36244939/Petroleum_Biotechnology.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/36244975/Petroleum_Biotechnology.part3.rar

rar pass = TQN0444516999

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0815513534
Title: Applications of HAZOP and What-If Safety Reviews to the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Chemical Industries
Author: P.E. Dennis P. Nolan
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1994-06-01
Number Of Pages: 127



http://rapidshare.de/files/26313232...d_What-If_Safety_Reviews_To_The_Petroleum.pdf




​


----------



## softchem (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد ولو ان اغلبها موجود فى (كتب جاهزة للتحميل) الا ان الكتاب الاخير رائع جدا فبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو ايضاح كيفية تنزيل الكتب


----------



## عبود20 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الزميل ربيع هاني المومني
1. قم بنسخ الرابط الموجود مقابل اي كتاب وضعه في صفحة جديدة
2. ستظهر امامك شاشة لموقع الرابيدشير وفي اسفلها كلمة free
3.اضغط على كلمة free سيظهر صفحة تحتوي على عداد تنازلي للثواني.
4.انتظر حتى انتهاء العد التنازلي ستظهر بعدها مربع صغير بجانبه صورة تحتوي على ثلاثة احرف.
5. قم بكتابة الاحرف في المربع الصغير.
6.اضغط enter.
7. بعدها قم بحفظ الكتاب في المكان الذي تريد.


ارجو ان تكون قد استفدت من الشرح. في حال واجهتك اي صعوبة لاتتردد بالسؤال


----------



## عبود20 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الردود ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*

يا جماعة وين الردود.................................... بدون ردود ما بعمل اي مشاركات جديدة


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك يا عبود..

لكن انت اعمل كما يقول المثل : " اعمل خير وارمي في البحر"..

اعمل الخير وابتغِ به وجه الله تعالى ..


----------



## عبود20 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقت يا اخ النابلسي......................... وشكرا على النصيحة
وانا في خدمتك وخدمة الاخوة الاعزاء في اي طلب


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تبعثوا لي password الصحيح الخاص بالكتاب الموجد علئ الرابط
http://mihd.net/c4tkg1
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبود20 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز .........ارجو المحاولة بالرابط الثاني
وفي حال لم تستطع تنزيله عن طريق الرابيدشير ارجو منك طلبه مرة اخرى 
وانا في الخدمة وساقوم بتحميله على رابط اخر وبدون باسورد


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل الخير مابده اعلان وتشهير ياعبدالله الغباري


----------



## عبود20 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخ اسامة وارجو ان تعرف عن نفسك


----------



## mtak (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الغالى ارجو رفع هذا الكتاب مرة اخلاى على الرابيد شير لانة تم حذفة
Handbook of Petroleum Analysis


----------



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء يجب الرد على هذه المشاركات حتى تبقى في الصفحة الاولى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## ابو عابده (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر اخى على هذا المجهود الجبار انفعك الله بهذا ودعواتنا لك


----------



## midors (26 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very good books


----------



## عبود20 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز mtak هذا هو كتاب

Handbook of Petroleum Analysis

http://rapidshare.com/files/5020465/Handbook_of_Petroleum_Analysis_-_Speight.rar


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

this is very beautiful books thans alot and we wait alot from you 
thank you eng


----------



## chemical82 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر للاخ عبود على المصادر القيمة الي يزودنا بها


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## abd_elmonem (6 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much man , they very usefull books, and we are seeking for more than these


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

الاخ عبود صحيح ان طلبي متاخر ولكن انا جدا" محتاج الكتاب الاخير Applications of HAZOP and What-If Safety Reviews to the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Chemical Industries وأرجو اعادة تحميلة و أكون شاكر فضلكم


----------



## عبود20 (13 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز عبدالستار

الملف موجود لدي وان شاء الله ساحاول تحميله

لكن اذا كنت في المملكه العربيه السعوديه وخصوصا في الدمام ستسهل علي المهمه

ساقوم بايصاله لك ومعه مايزيد عن 600 كتاب في الهندسه الكيماويه

لعل الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتنا ويغفر بكل حرف منها سيئتاً من سيئاتنا ويرفع بكل حرف بها عنا بلاءً

اخي العزيز اذا اردتها قم بارسال رساله خاصه او ردا على الموقع وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك زظن الاخوان الاعزاء في الموقع

واعتذر عن عدم دخولي الموقع خلال الستة اشهر الماضيه بسبب الانشغال

والسلام ختام


----------



## سولم_005 (15 يوليو 2007)

Thanks For You


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (16 يوليو 2007)

الاخ عبود لا انا لست من السعودية ولو ان ذلك يشرفني ولكني من العراق ولا فرق انشاء الله فكلنا اخوه في الاسلام و العروبةز اشكر لك لطفك يا أخي...


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

it is amazing ya man


----------



## عبود20 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
والله انه لشرف عظيم لدي خدمتكم

وان شاء الله سترون المزيد


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز عبدالستار المالكي انا عند وعدي وها هو الكتاب المطلوب

Applications of HAZOP and What-If Safety Reviews to the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Chemical Industries 
By P.E. Dennis P. Nolan 


Publisher: Noyes Publications 
Number Of Pages: 127 
Publication Date: 1994-06-01 
Sales Rank: 913358 
ISBN / ASIN: 0815513534 
EAN: 9780815513537 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Noyes Publications 
Studio: Noyes Publications








يرجى لحفظه استخدام الزر الايمن للماوس واضغط Save target as في الرابط الاول


http://10.mihd.net/dl/996012445768f4816ccf900c0b49a6e2/46f2d7a7/10-kynm0l-1759014/files_19866351_application_of_hazop_and_what-if_safety_reviews_to_the_petroleum.pdf

وهذا رابط اخر :75: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/19866351/Application_Of_Hazop_And_What-If_Safety_Reviews_To_The_Petroleum.pdf


----------



## الجوهي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

كتب اكثر من رائعه وجزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد السخي 
ولكن اذا بالامكان ارسال كتب عن underbalance drilling


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البحر الثائر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السيد عبد الله الغباري المحترم
جزيل الشكر على مساهماتك المتميزة وكلي شوق للتعرف بك 
نبيل الغباري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يا خالي اني متوقع ان تكون انت ولكن كان عندي شك ارجو ارسال بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## bader_937 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم و هي كتب قيمة جداً


----------



## alhjres2007 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

يا أخي الرابط الاول لايعمل
والثاني مش راضي ينزل
ممكن روابط جديده


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سنباشر التحرير في المجلة ونحتاج الى مواضيع ضمن المجال بالعربية لنشرها ونحن بانتظار مساهماتك 
سلاماتي وتحياتي وحبي وتقديري 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## AISSA02KA (17 ديسمبر 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## aimanham (19 ديسمبر 2007)

انا بحاجه الى الكتاب الاخير ... الرابط لايعمل 
Title: Applications of HAZOP and What-If Safety Reviews to the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Chemical Industries
Author: P.E. Dennis P. Nolan
Publisher: Noyes Publications

ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ghalywill (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي الكتب الجميلة دي
بس في كتاب مهم والوصلة بتاعتة انتهت مهم ممكن تحط وصلة تانية لية ودة اسم الكتاب 
Title: Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, 3rd Edition, 2003-10
وشكرا-جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

